# Recomendations for Dressage Instructors



## Cripple101 (9 May 2017)

Hi 

I'm just looking for some recommendations for a dressage instructor, particularly with experience with producing young horses?

My yard is in Earsdon, would have to be able to travel to me due to a lack of transport!  

Thanks


----------



## leflynn (9 May 2017)

John Hill teaches at Gloucester Lodge, Kathryn Nicholl also teaches round that way - Duckling is in your area so might be able to help if you PM her?


----------



## Lgd (26 May 2017)

Gwyneth Lewis is based near West Auckland but she does travel up to Northumberland regularly so is bound to be near you at some point. She's produced her own horses from scratch up and ridden up to GP level. She's also a list 1 judge and para judge. Her contact details will be on the BD website either on the trainers panel or the judges panel.


----------



## lely1103 (31 May 2017)

have the same question and thank you guys so much for detailed information
it really help me alot
)


----------



## Sacredspiritjo (1 April 2020)

Lgd said:



			Gwyneth Lewis is based near West Auckland but she does travel up to Northumberland regularly so is bound to be near you at some point. She's produced her own horses from scratch up and ridden up to GP level. She's also a list 1 judge and para judge. Her contact details will be on the BD website either on the trainers panel or the judges panel.
		
Click to expand...

Hi can you message me you left a post years ago for me and I’ve only just seen it I can’t contact you anyway and would to chat about my horse and yours Tavia orlov as mine here my email address L13P20@hotmail.co.uk or if someone’s can pass this onto this lady for me please thanks


----------

